# Wards Garden Tractor with tiller???



## Gundog (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought an estate about 6 months ago and in a barn I was left an old Montgomery Wards lawn tractor the mower deck is gone but I also found a tiller that goes to this tractor. It looks like it is missing the bits and pieces to make the tiller work mostly the drive shaft and pulleys brackets and such. I plan to try and make this thing live again because I could use a tiller for a garden. 

The tractor says Variable speed 16 on the hood. The motor has not been started in many years. I plan to get it running first and then figure out what I need to hook up the tiller. I have a machine shop so I plan to make what I need. The tractor has been stored inside its whole life so it is in pretty good shape for its age there is some light surface rust but no bad spots that need to be repaired. 

Anyone on here have one of these tractors or know anything about them? I am guessing this thing is from the 70' or 80's but maybe newer I am not sure.

Mike


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Not to familiar with your tractor however, If it has been sitting for a while, Try turning the engine over by hand only. Don't hit the starter to it until it turns by hand. Not only do you need to give it an oil change before starting, You should add a small amount of transmission fluid to the upper cylinder and soak for a while. You can be sure the rings have partially siezed to the cylinder wall. Of course, If the previous owner did his part, he may have added some motor oil to the upper cylinder as long term storage dictates. The cylinder wall will rust if allowed to sit too long. Most of us fail to do this so take a moment to save a very possible "Good engine".


----------



## trannydamager (Jun 18, 2013)

Mine is 1971 gilson its the same thing gilson made monkey wards email [email protected] gmail.com with questions


----------



## shaman4901 (Jun 22, 2013)

*montgomery ward*

i always thought most montgomery wards or powerkrafts were private label versions by MTD mowers. I did not realize they were strong enough to do anything more than mowing and light yard cart towing. I have a Powrkraft in my garage that is a 1995, with a 18hp B&S I/C twin. Still mows an acre every 2 weeks.


----------

